# دور الايقونات في العبادة الارثوذكسية



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*




*​ *الايقونة الارثوذكسية*​ *دور الايقونات في العبادة الارثوذكسية*​ ​ ان  مراقب للخدم الليتورجية الارثوذكسية يلاحظ مباشرة الاهمية الخاصة التي  يعطيها المؤمن الارثوذكسي لايقونات القديسين.فمن عادة المؤمن الارثوذكسي  الذي يدخل كنيسته لحضور الخدم الليتورجية ان يذهب مباشرة الى الايقونسطاس ،  الذي يفصل بين الهيكل وصحن الكنيسة، حيث يقبَل الايقونات بكل اعتمام ودقة  وترتيب فيقبَل اولا ايقونة السيد المسيح وبعد ذلك ايقونة السيدة والدة  الاله وايقونات الملائكة والقديسين ثم يذهب مباشرة الى "الصمدة" الموضوعة  تجاه الايقونسطاس والحاملة ايقونة القديس الذي تعيَد له الكنيسة في ذلك  اليوم، حيث يبدي احترامه بتقبيله لايقونة القديس وينحني راسما اشارة  الصليب.وبعد ان يعبر عن اكرامه للايقونات يعود لينضم الى جماعة المصلين.​ ​ وهذا  التكريم للايقونات لا يتم في الكنائس فحسب بل يتعداها الى المنازل ايضا،  اذ اننا نجد في كل بيت ارثوذكسي ايقونة موضوعة في زاوية في الناحية الشرقية  من كل من غرفاي الجلوس والنوم، وهذه الزاوية تدعى بـ " الزاوية الجملية" .  ومن عادة الضيف الارثوذكسي الذي يدخل الغرفة ان يحيي اولا الايقونة  بالانحناء ورسم اشارة الصليب ومن ثم يسلم على مضيفه.​ ​ ولكي  نفهم المعنى الخاص للايقونات المقدسة في الكنيسة الارثوذكسية يجب ان نعود  الى حرب الايقونات. فالحركات التي قامت ضد الايقونات قد ضاهت بحدتها  الحملات التي قادها فيما بعد لوثر وكالفين لتطهير الفرع الغربي من الكنيسة  الجامعة واصلاحه.​ في  فترة القرنين الثامن والتاسع، ومن جراء النفوذ الاسلامي جزئيا ابتدأت  محاربة الايقونات تجتاح الكنيسة البيزنطية، وقد قاد هذه الحروب عدد من  الاباطرة البيزنطيين العقلانيين مثل لاون الثالث الايصوري (716- 741)  وقسطنطين الخامس الزبلي الاسم (741- 775) ولاون الرابع (775- 780) ولاون  الخامس الارمني (813- 820) وثيوفيلوس(829- 842) وهذه الحروب ضد الايقونات  هزَت البلدان الارثوذكسية باسرها وزعزعت اساساتها.​ ​ وعلى  كل فالبرغم من القوة السياسية التي كان يتمتع بها محاربو الايقونات، وقد  دعموا قضيتهم بحرق الايقونات ونفي مكرميها وسجنهم لم يكن النصر حليفهم لان  المعارك قد انتهت باعادة تكريم الايقونات كعهده السابق. ​ انى  عيد الارثوذكسية جمعاء كل سنة قد عين سنة 842 خصيصا لتكريم ذكرى انتصار  محبي الايقونات واعادة تكريمها رسميا في عهد الامبراطورة ثيودورا .​ ​ لذلك  فان رسم الايقونات لا يمكن ان يفصل عن الدور الذي تعلبه الايقونة في  الليتورجيا والطقوس المسيحية،اذ ان الايقونة هي صورة مقدسة ومكرسة، وهذا  حقيقة واقعة منذ بدء العمل بحد ذاته عمل ليتورجي يتطلب من الكاتب (الرسام)  درجة سامية من القداسة والطهارة. حتى ان الرسامين الرهبان يهيئون انفسهم  لهذا العمل بالصوم والصلاة،ومعدات الرسم نفسها كالفرشاة والخشبة والدهان  وغير ذلك تكرس قبل استعمالها. كل هذا يثبت القول بان الايقونات في الكنيسة  الارثوذكسية مهمة روحية معينة، وان ارتباطها شكلها بالتقليد لم يكن نتيجة  لضعف او نقص في الخلق الفني والخبرة في العمل وانما هو فهم لاهوتي ديني  معين لا يسمح باجراء اي تحوير او تعديل على الايقونات.​ فعندما كانت المعركة الكبيرة ضد الايقونات في فترة احتدامها،في القرن الثامن والتاسع، كتب آباء الكنيسة  الارثوذكسية كثيرا من المنشورات  والكتب  دفاعا عن الايقونات،ان الايقونات منذ البدء لم يفسرها الاباء اللاهوتيون  الارثوذكسيون وكأنها من خلق خيال فنان بشري ولا لعتبروها اطلاقا من صنع  انسان بل "ظهورا" للنماذج السماوية، لان الايقونات في نظرهم هي نوع من  النوافذ بين العالم الارضي والعالم السماوي، انها نافذة يطل من خلالها سكان  العالم السماوي متطلعين نحو الاسفل، نحو عالمنا الارضي .​ اذا  فملامح المسيح او العذراء او القديس في الايقونات هي ظهور حقيقي ، اي ان  النماذج الاصلية السماوية تطبع ذاتها على الايقونة ومن خلال الايقونة تظهر  الكائنات السماوية ذاته لجماعة المصلين وتتحد بهم .​ وقد  ذهب العديد من اخصائيي الايقونات في القرنين الثامن والتاسع بهذا المفهوم  الى فكرة التجسد، اعني ان المسيح في نظرهم يصبح في الايقونة متجسدا في صميم  المادة، في الخشبة والدهان والمعجونة وغيرها تماما كما تجسد في اللحم  والدم عندما صار انسانا،فاللاهوت الارثوذكسي يعلم ان الايقونات هي صورة على  الارض لجميع النماذج الاصلية للوجوه المقدسة في العالم السماوي. وطبقا مع  هذا الرأي القويم فقد وضع اباء الكنيسة حرم على صورة القديسين ذات الابعاد  الثلاثة. فالوجوه السماوية تظهر ذاته فقط على سطح المرأة اعني سطح نافذة  الايقونة ذات البعدين،واللون الذهبي الذي هو الاساس في الصورة يمثل الهالة  السماوية التي تحيط بالقديسين والتطلع من خلال نافذة الايقونة هو التطلع  مباشرة الى العلم السماوي. اذا البعدان الاثنان لايقونة والهالة الذهبي  مرتبطة ارتباطا بصفتها المقدسة.​ 



​


----------



## angil sky (24 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا الايقونات تمثل معاني روحيه ساميه جدا
وان المختصين بها يمثلون اروع انواع السمو الروحي في رسم البركات والتقديسات لنا الرب يباركك استاذي موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

angil sky قال:


> فعلا الايقونات تمثل معاني روحيه ساميه جدا
> وان المختصين بها يمثلون اروع انواع السمو الروحي في رسم البركات والتقديسات لنا الرب يباركك استاذي موضوع رائع جدا


*شكرى وتحيتى
مرور غالى جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## اليعازر (24 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكرك استاذنا على الموضوع الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *اشكرك استاذنا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


*بشكرك جداا
شرفنى مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


*شكرا اخى رمزى
ربنا يباركك​*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *اشكرك استاذنا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


*شكرااا
مرور فى منتهى الذوووق
ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


شكرا اخى رمزى . ربنا يباركك​


----------

